# money correlated to sex



## tjohnson (Mar 10, 2010)

Even it today's world were many women bring home some bacon too.... 

My wife and i have had ups and downs in the finance department over the years. Since there seems to be some things that men want more of in the bedroom. It has been written by countless guys on this forum. More whatever...sex more frequently, more oral, anal, want to watch porn (alone or as couple) whatever...seems many times to follow gender lines (with notable but, seemingly less ..exception). 

Ladies...If your man is doing all the right things (work..career, being financially astute) which in turn give you the benefits of these things..dinners out, vacations...... Not that you are being "bought" i don't want to say that. But if your life is a little "cushy" are you more apt to Pay a little back. 

Just wondering. Perhaps this could add additional incentive for us guys. Appreciate feedback.


----------



## Nicbrownn80 (Mar 20, 2011)

Yes flowers help a lot. Candy also does especially really nice things. A women would feel more loved not really anything to do with money why you may get more.




tjohnson said:


> Even it today's world were many women bring home some bacon too....
> 
> My wife and i have had ups and downs in the finance department over the years. Since there seems to be some things that men want more of in the bedroom. It has been written by countless guys on this forum. More whatever...sex more frequently, more oral, anal, want to watch porn (alone or as couple) whatever...seems many times to follow gender lines (with notable but, seemingly less ..exception).
> 
> ...


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

I see the other end of that. My wife is a taker. Everything is her due. She's never been employed does pretty much nothing at home and does not have any concern or thought or interest in sex. If I don't do 100% of the work 100% of the time then the Queen has other subjects to attend to. Not her problem. 

Based on many of the comments here I should just be an unemployed drunk ***** monger who staggers home once in a while demanding to get my **** sucked right then and there. Because being an upper middle class never out of work white collar professional who doesn't smoke, drink, drug, gamble, chase tail and who works from home so he's free to hop in the car or run an errand or do chores around the house pretty much any time all the time and who supports a wife in the style to which, in addition to putting a gaggle of children through college cost free loan free...well I guess I got that being a reasonably functional responsible ethical human being thing completely wrong......

My bad. Maybe you'd like me to drive you over to that biker gang and you could bang them all while they snort crank off your ass.


----------



## Catherine602 (Oct 14, 2010)

tjohnson said:


> Even it today's world were many women bring home some bacon too....
> 
> My wife and i have had ups and downs in the finance department over the years. Since there seems to be some things that men want more of in the bedroom. It has been written by countless guys on this forum. More whatever...sex more frequently, more oral, anal, want to watch porn (alone or as couple) whatever...seems many times to follow gender lines (with notable but, seemingly less ..exception).
> 
> ...


eeewww, I feel so sad reading this, I can't get how you are thinking. 

At the risk of putting words in your mouth is this what you mean? This is the way I understand it. This is just book knowledge and a little bit from observing my husband, so I am trying to work it out to see if I have it right. Since you are a man I will run it by you.

A man's success is an important part of a his identity especially when he takes on the responsibility of a family. When he sets goals and accomplishes them, he does it with the comfort and security of his family in mind. 

When he comes home to said family flushed with success, he needs to have a show of appreciation, respect and celebration of hitting his milestones. It like he is accepted in his family as the man. 

He especially needs (not wants, needs) an infusion of love, acceptance, emotional sustenance from his wife to spur him on to more goals and more success and to make the victories sweet. Without that, life lacks the luster it should have. For men, that infusion takes place when they have sex with the woman they love. Is this close to what you mean? 

The biggest problem is that many women do not understand that sex has such a vital role in a mans emotional well being and his ability to be happy with his work. I certainly did not and I can tell you it surprised me and affect the way I acknowledge my husband's success profoundly. 

I know this is a generilazation but I think you are expressing it like a man  makes it sound like a fee-for-service type of arrangement. But, since you are married and still trying to connect with your wife, I doubt is this is how you feel. .


----------



## MEM2020 (Aug 23, 2009)

Money can be an amplifier of a "good" relationship. It does very little to help a bad relationship. 




tjohnson said:


> Even it today's world were many women bring home some bacon too....
> 
> My wife and i have had ups and downs in the finance department over the years. Since there seems to be some things that men want more of in the bedroom. It has been written by countless guys on this forum. More whatever...sex more frequently, more oral, anal, want to watch porn (alone or as couple) whatever...seems many times to follow gender lines (with notable but, seemingly less ..exception).
> 
> ...


----------



## tjohnson (Mar 10, 2010)

The saying happy wife happy life can have many connotations. 

Not sure if the chicken came first or the egg.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Money is power. Sex is power. Ergo sex is money. It's about how you feel about that what's important.


----------



## Catherine602 (Oct 14, 2010)

Runs like Dog said:


> Money is power. Sex is power. Ergo sex is money. It's about how you feel about that what's important.


I don't think it is a simple arithmetic equation. A differential formula is more suitable - maybe one should use a derivative of constant multiples. 

d/dx= C du/dx, where x = money, C = sex and u = differential effect of money (x)

What do you think?


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Well I struggled with some of the subtopics in real analysis even though I had to teach symposium on Riemann. And Banach tells us there's a compact non sparse holomorphic set of discrete solutions to common differential equations which are unique. So money is what? A ring in a subfield of algebras which solve sex uniquely over the differentials in the Banach space?

Like I said my topological algebra is a little rusty.


----------



## lime (Jul 3, 2010)

Runs like Dog said:


> Money is power. Sex is power. Ergo sex is money. It's about how you feel about that what's important.


Proof that girls are evil.

I doubt that money and sex are correlated. My SO has negative money (student debt), but we definitely don't have negative sex.

Similarly, flowers, expensive cars, being wined and dined, etc. are definitely fun, but they ultimately won't lead to more sex. Poorer versions of those include flowers (stolen from a neighbor's garden, but who cares?), romantic long walks (for those who can't afford cars), and an intimate picnic in the park. These are just as good when it comes to the romance factor.


----------



## MGirl (Mar 13, 2011)

lime said:


> Similarly, flowers, expensive cars, being wined and dined, etc. are definitely fun, but they ultimately won't lead to more sex. Poorer versions of those include flowers (stolen from a neighbor's garden, but who cares?), romantic long walks (for those who can't afford cars), and an intimate picnic in the park. These are just as good when it comes to the romance factor.


:iagree::iagree:


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

Lime, I know that you are young, in college and not married. 
Try being young with a child and nearly kicked out of your apartment. Or your car being repoed. Struggling to pay daycare bills and buying food. On top of that student loan debt and crippling grad school bills for your spouse. Charging up a credit card to pay incidentals because your salary doesn't provide for these things. Interest alone you are behind the 8 ball. Now picture that lasting nearly 9 years of a 17 year marriage. Bad business decisions and sheer stupidity is what we have to blame. Those years were rocky as all get out and we nearly divorced 3 times. 
We still have problems but what we don't have are financial problems anymore. I will take a life of security over a life of worrying if our locks will be changed any day. And yes, my husband got 10 times hotter to me once we were able to solve our financial crisis and start having some stability. 
Money and sex are correlated for a woman, just like young women and older men are. Call me a evil if you wish. I lived it.


----------



## Catherine602 (Oct 14, 2010)

Runs like Dog said:


> Well I struggled with some of the subtopics in real analysis even though I had to teach symposium on Riemann. And Banach tells us there's a compact non sparse holomorphic set of discrete solutions to common differential equations which are unique. So money is what? A ring in a subfield of algebras which solve sex uniquely over the differentials in the Banach space?
> 
> Like I said my topological algebra is a little rusty.


What!! I Googled that formula, I have only a dim memory of calculus you sound like you know what you are talking about. I will have to bow out as i had no idea what I was writing about and I am really lost by what you are writing. uncle.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

Catherine602 said:


> What!! I Googled that formula, I have only a dim memory of calculus you sound like you know what you are talking about. I will have to bow out as i had no idea what I was writing about and I am really lost by what you are writing. uncle.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Ah, the Vector space. What he is in essence trying to say is we all have a function.


----------



## jezza (Jan 12, 2011)

For what its worth....marriage is a team. Both have different but equally important roles to make the team work. 
The husband goes out and earns the money, the wife stays at home and builds the 'home' - OR vice versa. The husband should appreciate (and show it) that the wife looks after the home so that when he comes home from 'hunting and gathering' he has a safe and comfortable environment....likewise the wife should appreciate (and show it) that the husband brings the money in to pay for the house, the food, the holidays etc.

The wife should also appreciate and accept that she should sometimes 'accept' her husbands sexual advances even if she isn't interested. Just as the husband needs to respect that during 'that' time of the month his wife simply isn't interested.

The 'home building' mum always seems to have had THE worst day...the washing machine leaked, a child has a fever, there is a pile of ironing to be done....husband comes home and the wife sees it as theend of her shift. He can take over because she's had such a bad day.
But what sort of a day has HE had? OK, he hasn't had to mop up after a leaking washing machine or take a child to the doctor but he may have had to fire someone, or justify why he should be kept on, or why his department has made a loss etc etc. He's had a $hit day too...but it doesnt seem to matter.

Men NEED sex....its how we show our love, its how we like to be shown love...its how we are.
Women tend to use sex to reward or chastise us. We have to work extra hard...cook dinner, buy flowers, buy chocolates, give a massage etc etc all in the hope (hope) that we might get laid.

You do not need a reason to have sex with the person you love....surely 'love' should be reason enough?

I would love to be able to hug my wife without her thinking 'oh oh...what does he want?'....I would love my wife to come up to me, rip my clothes off and just make love to me because she loves me.... Unconditional love.
Love and sex these days has, sadly, become conditional.

Whinge over! Amen!


----------



## HelloooNurse (Apr 12, 2010)

No, I would not give my husband more sex just because he has a stable job. I can see it now: "hey I scored a weekend shift honey! That means you gotta give me anal!" - lol. I have a lot more respect for myself than that.


----------



## jezza (Jan 12, 2011)

HelloNurse - of course you wouldn't...because as you have said in another post, although you are asexual you respect your husbands needs....you are his wife...which also means having sex with him.

Its lovely to read from a wife who admits she doesnt like sex but respects her husbands need/desire (call it what you will) and so obliges, willingly....because it is SO important.
Good on you Nurse!


----------



## woodstock (Feb 21, 2011)

tjohnson said:


> Even it today's world were many women bring home some bacon too....
> 
> My wife and i have had ups and downs in the finance department over the years. Since there seems to be some things that men want more of in the bedroom. It has been written by countless guys on this forum. More whatever...sex more frequently, more oral, anal, want to watch porn (alone or as couple) whatever...seems many times to follow gender lines (with notable but, seemingly less ..exception).
> 
> ...


That's not my kind of "cushy" so maybe I don't count here, but I give more in relation to what I get emotionally (in my love language) which has nothing to do with anything of monetary value. I will give just as much after a date at 5 Guys as I will after a date at a 5 Star LOL (probably more affter a 5 Guys since I wont be exhausted from the anxiety of figuring out which silverware to use and trying to remember all the silly table manners I usually disregard HAAAA)


----------



## Alphan (Mar 23, 2011)

Well, it's true that money answers all things. And there is little pleasure without it. If a couple for instance, is strained by unpaid bills, can't afford an evening out and a number of other unattended issues, then you don't expect a fulfilled sex life. Sex in itself is more than either spouse's conjugal obligation. It is instead a peak of an existing pleasure fostered by a couple's friendship and closeness. These values are naturally rare in absence of money. Although money is never enough and we always desire to have more, it is impossible to brood a fulfilling sexual life where pleasure of what it can do is absent.


----------



## Scannerguard (Jan 26, 2010)

This reminds me of a Bob and Tom Show (guy radio show that used to be on in the morning) skit where they parodied Sex in the City with "Sex in the Suburbs."

They took a bunch of suburban women all sitting around a lunch table talking about sex.

WOMAN 1: I call it The Chore. What do you call it?
WOMAN 2: Oh, I don't have a name for it. . .I just do all I can to get out of it.
WOMAN 3: Me too. I count the cracks in the ceiling.
WOMAN 4: Oh, me too, when I give it to my husband once/month

LOL.

I do think there is a correlation between being Middle Class Male and sexless sometimes as this skit (as humor always does) humorously pointed out for a reason and struck a nerve with men on their way to work at 7:30 a.m. 

You'd be better off being a Biker or Hugh Hefner - at the poles of making money.


----------



## lime (Jul 3, 2010)

Brennan said:


> Lime, I know that you are young, in college and not married.
> Try being young with a child and nearly kicked out of your apartment. Or your car being repoed. Struggling to pay daycare bills and buying food. On top of that student loan debt and crippling grad school bills for your spouse. Charging up a credit card to pay incidentals because your salary doesn't provide for these things. Interest alone you are behind the 8 ball. Now picture that lasting nearly 9 years of a 17 year marriage. Bad business decisions and sheer stupidity is what we have to blame. Those years were rocky as all get out and we nearly divorced 3 times.
> We still have problems but what we don't have are financial problems anymore. I will take a life of security over a life of worrying if our locks will be changed any day. And yes, my husband got 10 times hotter to me once we were able to solve our financial crisis and start having some stability.
> Money and sex are correlated for a woman, just like young women and older men are. Call me a evil if you wish. I lived it.


I think my post was concerning money as a materialistic item, while yours concerns it in terms of security and stability. In your example, I'd totally agree--once kids are in the picture, I doubt I'll be happy with a picnic in the park if we have unpaid bills and debt. 

I suppose I'll have to revise my answer further to include the competence/common sense aspect. If my SO worked a dead-end office job, I'd probably find him less attractive. That's not necessarily because of the money but because he's capable of way more than that, and that's one of the reasons I find him attractive. 

On the flip side, if he did i-banking or management consulting--he's a good candidate for consulting after college--I'd also be pissed! I don't really care about the money in those cases, but it would be like he was selling his soul for it. They're great jobs if you have the personality for them, but he doesn't, and that would be a huge issue--I would lose attraction for him because I feel that he should be smart enough and self-aware enough to know that those jobs aren't a good fit for him. Basically, I value his intelligence and natural talent, and I wouldn't want him wasting it on something that would make him miserable. Similarly, he's smart enough not to mess up his finances, and I would lose respect for him if he did. 

I think as a younger, more idealistic person I place a higher value on HOW money is earned, rather than how MUCH is earned. I tend to be a snob when it comes to the "morality factor" of jobs--at this point in my life, Teach for America--with all its kinda bs "greater good" mentality--beats becoming a personal injury attorney any day. 

I think when you get older, you get more locked into jobs and you lose all that potential that you once had, and then being that type of lawyer wouldn't be so bad if you're providing for a family, donating to charity, etc. 

The other issue with career is the attitudes towards it. Is a job there solely to make money? To provide for a family? To create some use to society? To have fun? I tend to respect men WAY less when they act like martyrs for going to work everyday. I really understand it's NOT that easy to switch jobs for many people who are stuck because they need the income, but honestly, I think a lot of people just like feeling like saints for accomplishing ordinary tasks. Same goes for women who are just "_so exhausted_" from sitting around watching soap operas all day when their kids are in school. You can either feel sorry for yourself, feel all morally smug for doing menial, non-challenging things (and in turn give yourself bad karma!) or you can choose to be realistic about life and try to be happy. 

Well this got off on a tangent that was totally unrelated to anything.....:smthumbup:


----------



## Tool (Feb 14, 2011)

I earn about 5 times as much as my Wife, we are not rich but we are not hurting either.. In my opinion I spoil her to death.. She would never have this lifestyle on her own..

But no this never helped with more sex.. But when I threaten to leave, it was a big wake up call for her..


----------



## Mrs.G (Nov 20, 2010)

At the height of the recession, the company my husband worked for shut down. No matter where he looked or how hard he searched, the poor dear couldn't find work. He was so depressed! 
He proposed to me during this time and I accepted because I knew that he was not lazy and that things would improve. We were never starving or homeless, but we were quite broke. I still made love to him because the last thing he needed was me refusing sex, when his ego was bruised.
Eventually, Mr.G found work in his field and we are paying off debt that we racked up, since living on EI is impossible. We are moving to a larger place in the fall and we have money go out as well as take little getaways.
The lean years made us stronger as a couple. It would have been a whole different ball game if my hubby wasn't making an effort. I refuse to stay home because I derive self respect from being independent. My husband is the main breadwinner, since he makes more than double what I do.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

